# Hay for goats and horses



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

What is a good safe kind of hay for both goats and horses?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What do you mean by safe? I feed grass/alfalfa to the goats, and the horses get either straight grass or grass/alfalfa depending on how much grass we have and their ages/ability to maintain condition.


----------



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> What do you mean by safe? I feed grass/alfalfa to the goats, and the horses get either straight grass or grass/alfalfa depending on how much grass we have and their ages/ability to maintain condition.


I've heard that some certain types of hay are not safe for horses. I just want to know what is good for both goats and horses.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go - everything you want to know about feeding your horse.

http://animalscience.tamu.edu/files/2012/04/equine-selection-usage-hay-processed-roughage11.pdf

PS If you can feed it to a horse, it is more than likely safe for a goat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The straight alfalfa was too rich for our horses -- gave them the runs. Our horses are sharing alfalfa mix hay with the bucks now, as our does get straight alfalfa. Grass is also great to share.


----------



## dressagelvr (Sep 26, 2013)

I feed both my horses and goats grass hay.


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What do you do if you put hay out and the goats won't eat it? I bought grass hay during the summer for my wethers. I am feeding them DuMor goat feed in the evening. They each get about 1lb. They eat that. They seem fine...they run around and jump up on some of the large spools and seem very alert and down right naughty at times.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they still eating pasture or browse?


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

We pulled them from pasture last Sunday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet they are eating some.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

dchemphill1 said:


> What do you do if you put hay out and the goats won't eat it? I bought grass hay during the summer for my wethers. I am feeding them DuMor goat feed in the evening. They each get about 1lb. They eat that. They seem fine...they run around and jump up on some of the large spools and seem very alert and down right naughty at times.


Pet or show wethers? Pet wethers should only get a little grain if they really need it. What kind of hay? No mold or anything? I would assume if they aren't eating it, and it's good hay, they are eating the pasture. First three months with my bucklings, they ate almost nothing but pasture.


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

We had them in the pasture from July when we got them to just last weekend. Everything has dried up and leaves have fallen so they are no longer eating pasture. They are pets/pasture cleaners, we do not instead to show. The hay was purchased this summer, kept in the barn, so it is dry and no mold. The hay is general pasture grass.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My dry lot horses and goats get straight alfalfa and do very well on it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I feed my horses and goats a grass and Timothy mix. Everybody does really well on it and is happy with it.


----------

